# Full loan??



## Saffiegreen11 (8 March 2018)

Im 15 and a responsible and competent rider. I currently part loan a pony but Im looking for something more, although I dont want to buy.
The problem with full loan is my parents arnt horsey, yes I have enough experience but I know some owners might see 15, and automatically think irresponsible or novice etc. 
My question is; would you loan YOUR horse to a 15 year old if you know theyll be on their own (although there will probably be people at the yard) and do you think they are responsible enough?


----------



## Theocat (8 March 2018)

Your parents don't need to be horsey, but they DO need to be committed to supporting you, financially and with their time, they DO need to understand - and show an owner they understand - just what sort of a commitment you're all taking on, and they DO need to insist that you have experienced help on hand in the form of a YO or an instructor or both. 

Your parents will be responsible for the loan purely because of your age. I'd loan to a 15 year old if they had the right support in place - which doesn't mean horsey parents, but does mean the parents have to be involved.


----------



## CMcC (9 March 2018)

It is very hard to answer without knowing you personally.

I would consider full loan to someone in your situation if I had known them for some time and had seen how they were with the part loan. If someone in your position responded to an ad for a loan with no previous personal contact I think I would say no.

Maybe look for a loan through personal contacts, and maybe ask the person you part loan from if they can give you a "reference".

Good luck


----------



## Shay (9 March 2018)

I would -but only with a lot of conditions about where the horse is kept, good contact with the YO so I know things are OK and a requirement about instruction or Pony Club.

I know loads of 15 year olds who are really good quality sensible competent folk I would trust with my horse.  And having known them I also know that they go off the rails occasionally.  That is part of growing up - but it makes sense to have a safety net in place for the horse.

At 15 you cannot legally own an animal, nor can you sign the contract to loan one so you do need your parent's support in that respect - even if you don't expect them to muck out etc.


----------



## Red-1 (9 March 2018)

I agree that your parents don't need to be horsey, but they do need to be informed and committed. 

Have you researched a place to keep the horse, costed up expenses(including feed, insurance, shoeing, vaccinations, travel), factored in lessons? I know when I wanted a horse at age 13 I did that, visited yards etc and so had a range of options to show I was serious and mature.

Once I had my proposal in writing I resented it to my mother so she had something to work with. 

As an owner if a 15yo called out of the blue i would be dubious, but if he/she explained that they had part loaned a horse already, knew the costs and commitment, had organised stabling etc, planned lessons, and I could meet with their parents so they could agree a loan agreement then I would be open to meet. 

I would start with the BHS loan agreement to see how many loans are arranged, it will make you look more professional in your outlook.


----------



## lzbth_w (23 March 2018)

Going from Part Loan to Full loan is a big commitment. Unlike part loan you will be fully responsible for the maintenance of the pony and also their safety. Some loaners may be flexible if the horse is kept at their yard, but you will be responsible for the vet bills, dentistry and shoeing.

It will cost a lot more money than part loaning, and you can't just stop loaning the same. How do you plan to get to the yard each morning and evening? How will you cope with the responsibility of a new horse to bond with and your school work? Do you plan to study further after school, or work full time? You should view loaning a pony is the same commitment as buying one. Maybe continue part loaning, and put off full loan until your 18+?


----------



## Chloea3 (10 April 2018)

I know I personally wouldn't loan my horse out to anyone under 18 unless I knew them really well. I think it just comes down to finding the right person and the right horse, there is no rush. I didn't have my first loan til I was 17.
I think it is quite crucial having at least one of your parents on board financially especially if you're not owning your own money. And if you can't drive you may need your parents support with taking you to the stables because public transport isn't always avaliable or reliable. You just gotta weigh up your pros and cons. 
Good luck with whatever you chose to do!!


----------

